# Dinghy build



## Kenbo (Nov 25, 2017)

Not sure how long this one will take or how intricate it will get or even if it will be a success at this point in time. Something a little different for me as most of the work will be done with hand tools. Either way, here we go again.

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2017)

Your dinghy is kinda small.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2017)

Subscribed!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2017)

I thought you might be building a real one. A boat build is on my bucket list.


----------



## Brink (Nov 25, 2017)

What?
Hand tools?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 25, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Your dinghy is kinda small.....



Story of my life.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2017)

Brink said:


> What?
> Hand tools?



Maybe he puts his hands on them while they are plugged in.... But not in a finger removing way of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't know, we've seen a few pictures of him bein pretty dinghy!

But, yeah... I was wondering if we were doing models or full size fishin boats. Then the desk build came to mind, and I didn't figure he was going to park the jeep outside all winter, the wife although understanding probably wasn't going to allow it in the living room, even if he is the neatest cleanest woodworker on the planet, and so, I figured it must be a model! However, we can all rest assured it'll be cool, and the blue bic will be in play!

Are you braiding the anchor rope, or gonna look for something already suitable?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Nov 25, 2017)

In....


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 25, 2017)

Also in!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2017)

Always a pleasure to see the progress on one of your builds. Subscribed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow! Wood dust in the first batch of photos! Who are you & what did you do with Ken??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Wow! Wood dust in the first batch of photos! Who are you & what did you do with Ken??



I'm trying something new. And the files make a mess but the damn things don't come with dust collection

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm trying something new. And the files make a mess but the damn things don't come with dust collection



Been talking to @Brink and Roy too much - they will corrupt yer thinkin. soon you will be sellin Jeep and Buying a Donkey!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 26, 2017)

This build is definitely an odd one and today I worked on the bottom of the dinghy. The process is one where I laminate together, two layers of veneer and then cut out the rough profile of the bottom. I then glue it in place and let it dry. While it is drying, I laminate together another two layers and then repeat the process. A total of six layers of veneer went onto the bottom of the boat and once the glue is completely dried, I will be able to shape the bottom to its final shape. Then comes the process of laminating together strips for the sides of the dinghy. So far so good guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2017)

OK now I'm watching boat building in two places -- False Bottom

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Y'all remember that "He who dies with the most clamps wins remark a few days ago??" 

Count the clamps in these pictures!!! Just remember those are only the little ones! He had that many BIG ones on the desk when he built it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm a little late getting to the party but here I am....

 Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 27, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> This build is definitely an odd one and today I worked on the bottom of the dinghy. The process is one where I laminate together, two layers of veneer and then cut out the rough profile of the bottom. I then glue it in place and let it dry. While it is drying, I laminate together another two layers and then repeat the process. A total of six layers of veneer went onto the bottom of the boat and once the glue is completely dried, I will be able to shape the bottom to its final shape. Then comes the process of laminating together strips for the sides of the dinghy. So far so good guys.
> 
> View attachment 137655 View attachment 137656 View attachment 137657 View attachment 137658 View attachment 137659 View attachment 137660 View attachment 137661


That 1,2,3 block gave away the scale of this build. If you take that out on the water you are dingy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2017)

That's Ken's special order 123 block, it's in meters - 1 meter x 2 meters x 3 meters


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> That's Ken's special order 123 block, it's in meters - 1 meter x 2 meters x 3 meters



Let's see. That means it's 39.37"X78.74"X118.11" that would be one BIG DINGHY!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2017)

At least you won't be the guy that built a boat in his basement and had no way to get it out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## wombat (Nov 28, 2017)

I always enjoy your builds, but I'd love to see where or how you store your clamps ?? ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2017)

Cool build Ken! Are you working from a plan? or just pulling this out of thin air.... Those all wood clamps are slick, did you make them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Y'all remember that "He who dies with the most clamps wins remark a few days ago??"
> 
> Count the clamps in these pictures!!! Just remember those are only the little ones! He had that many BIG ones on the desk when he built it!!
> 
> ...


Ain't no question that Ken will win the clamp wars. 

And yes, I'm jealous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2017)

wombat said:


> I always enjoy your builds, but I'd love to see where or how you store your clamps ?? ??



He secretly tosses em into a closet....kaos man!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 28, 2017)

Actually, he ran out of clamps & made wood ones to keep his Dinghy afloat!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2017)

wombat said:


> I always enjoy your builds, but I'd love to see where or how you store your clamps ?? ??





ripjack13 said:


> He secretly tosses em into a closet....kaos man!!!




*In a VERY LARGE clamp closet!!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 29, 2017)

If only you had a hot glue gun... that would help hold things together...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Cool build Ken! Are you working from a plan? or just pulling this out of thin air.... Those all wood clamps are slick, did you make them?


No way Ken made those! I see saw kerf marks on them and we ALL KNOW KEN would have sanded and finished every surface on them if he had made them.
(Now he will spend the rest of the day sanding his clamps. hehehe)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 29, 2017)

Heck, my underwear is Dingyer than that is!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 29, 2017)

I can't tell Is that a rockered bottom like it is supposed to be or flat? When I built mine, I took the easy way out - flat bottomed. I didn't want to build a cradle to display it.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 29, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Let's see. That means it's 39.37"X78.74"X118.11" that would be one BIG DINGHY!!!!



Up until the metric system and the millimetre, I didn't even have a dinghy. LOL.



wombat said:


> I always enjoy your builds, but I'd love to see where or how you store your clamps ?? ??



I will be out in the shop this coming Sunday so I will take some pictures of the clamp storage to show you then.



barry richardson said:


> Cool build Ken! Are you working from a plan? or just pulling this out of thin air.... Those all wood clamps are slick, did you make them?



Yes, this one is from a plan although once again, the plan is a little vague and I am having to wing it for a lot of it. As for the wooden clamps, yes I made them and they are awesome for things like this. Light pressure but a deep reach. I posted the tutorial on my youtube channel a while back.







Mike Hill said:


> I can't tell Is that a rockered bottom like it is supposed to be or flat? When I built mine, I took the easy way out - flat bottomed. I didn't want to build a cradle to display it.



The bottom of this one is a rocketed bottom. It will be a little more evident when I remove the 227 clamps. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> The bottom of this one is a *rocketed bottom*.



Gonna be one damned fast dinghy eh!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 30, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Gonna be one damned fast dinghy eh!!



Stupid autocorrect!!!!! I meant to say rockered bottom. Autocorrect pisses me off. I hate it when it changes what I really wanted to say to what it thinks I should say. Ducking Shut!! Duck!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 30, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Stupid autocorrect!!!!! I meant to say rockered bottom. Autocorrect pisses me off. I hate it when it changes what I really wanted to say to what it thinks I should say. Ducking Shut!! Duck!!


Did the same to me..............But I didn't have 227 clamps needing to be removed and I had more time to notice!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2017)

wombat said:


> I always enjoy your builds, but I'd love to see where or how you store your clamps ?? ??




Well we will start off with answering this one. The spring clamps are actually stored on the ceiling on pieces of angle iron that are screwed to the ceiling. Makes them easily accessible and keeps them out of the way. I have 2 racks of bar clamps that I keep out of the way and another couple of racks just like it for other larger bar clamps that I didn't get a picture of. The quick grips and f-clamps and other clamps are kept over the bench on shop made clamp racks so that they are easily accessible and so far, the system works for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2017)

As for the build, I didn't get much done this week because of the wait time on the glue and it doesn't look like much so far but here's where we are at with this one at this point in time.



 

 

 

 
IT'S TOTAL CHAOS I'M TELLING YOU. CHAOS!!!! SHAVINGS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2017)

. Angle iron storage is a cool idea, but I got 16 ft. Ceilings in my work bay at present! Can't jump high as I used to either!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 5, 2017)

Are you lapstaking or carveling?

And what is the walnut for?


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> . Angle iron storage is a cool idea, but I got 16 ft. Ceilings in my work bay at present! Can't jump high as I used to either!!


get longer clamps

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2017)

That might work Dave!! 


$149,356.00 - Canadian - Tied up in clamps, and the guy has the damn boat clamped together with Surgical Rubber!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Well we will start off with answering this one. The spring clamps are actually stored on the ceiling on pieces of angle iron that are screwed to the ceiling. Makes them easily accessible and keeps them out of the way. I have 2 racks of bar clamps that I keep out of the way and another couple of racks just like it for other larger bar clamps that I didn't get a picture of. The quick grips and f-clamps and other clamps are kept over the bench on shop made clamp racks so that they are easily accessible and so far, the system works for me.
> 
> View attachment 137918 View attachment 137919 View attachment 137920 View attachment 137921



Ken, whats with the map on the ceiling?


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Are you lapstaking or carveling?
> 
> And what is the walnut for?



I haven't got a clue what either one of those things are Mike. I'm making a dinghy. ha ha ha ha ha

As for the walnut, it will be for the top layer of the side slats to give it a little contrast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, whats with the map on the ceiling?



The map is of the Canadian province that my family is from. It's the east coast of Canada and it's Newfoundland. Best place on earth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> The map is of the Canadian province that my family is from. It's the east coast of Canada and it's Newfoundland. Best place on earth.



You know... My wife was almost a citizen there one time! She and her family went on a cruise off the coast up there way nack, got caught up in the "Perfect Storm" had to make port there in Newfoundland somewhere, to get away from the waves. She had remarried, and her last name on her passport and her drivers' license didn't match. Authorities up there were a tad more fussy about that than they were wherever they boarded the boat here in the states. They weren't going to allow her to leave. Couldn't get out by plane, couldn't cross the border in a car, wouldn't let her back on the boat. She said it was not even a pleasant situation!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You know... My wife was almost a citizen there one time! She and her family went on a cruise off the coast up there way nack, got caught up in the "Perfect Storm" had to make port there in Newfoundland somewhere, to get away from the waves. She had remarried, and her last name on her passport and her drivers' license didn't match. Authorities up there were a tad more fussy about that than they were wherever they boarded the boat here in the states. They weren't going to allow her to leave. Couldn't get out by plane, couldn't cross the border in a car, wouldn't let her back on the boat. She said it was not even a pleasant situation!!



Sounds like she should have gotten her passport sorted out before she travelled. We can't allow slackers into the best place on earth you know.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't know how she got out of the country with it, except the boat wasn't scheduled to stop outside the US, they were just supposed to bob around in the ocean, eat and drink to much for a week or so, and come home. Things didn't work out as planned!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> The map is of the Canadian province that my family is from. It's the east coast of Canada and it's Newfoundland. Best place on earth.


OMG a Newfie one of my niece's 3 husbands was a hunting guide from Newfoundland, he came to VT deer hunting one time. He is now a living legend around here, he walked from the camp he was hunting out of to a camp about a mile away. There he made new friends drank freely of their booze and found his way back to his home camp through the wood, after dark, without a light, and purported quite drunk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> .......one of my niece's 3 husbands was a hunting guide from Newfoundland, ..........[/QUOTOkjm


Sooooo........let me get this right..........I know how cold it is there, how few trees, and the long, dark, cold winter nights........and even though they have skreeching-in, and kissing-the-cod........and even mummering......... one has to have 3 husbands? I'm not sure about all that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I haven't got a clue what either one of those things are Mike. I'm making a dinghy. ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> As for the walnut, it will be for the top layer of the side slats to give it a little contrast.


Lapstrake is when the hull planks overlap - like house siding. Carvel is when the edges of the hull planks butt together - no overlap. 

Just terms I remember when I built my Banks Dory model decades ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Sooooo........let me get this right..........I know how cold it is there, how few trees, and the long, dark, cold winter nights........and even though they have skreeching-in, and kissing-the-cod........and even mummering......... one has to have 3 husbands? I'm not sure about all that!


He was the 2nd one she married and divorced she still has #3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

@Kenbo need to figure out how to hook a hand plane to the dust collector....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Lapstrake is when the hull planks overlap - like house siding. Carvel is when the edges of the hull planks butt together - no overlap.
> 
> Just terms I remember when I built my Banks Dory model decades ago.
> View attachment 137977



Judging by number of seats that would be a sizable boat at full scale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2017)

Not particularly that big. Typically they would be hosted aboard mother ships - so they could not be all that heavy. Typically 15-20' long and with a beam of 4 to 5'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 7, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Lapstrake is when the hull planks overlap - like house siding. Carvel is when the edges of the hull planks butt together - no overlap.
> 
> Just terms I remember when I built my Banks Dory model decades ago.
> View attachment 137977




Okay then. In that case, I am doing Lapstrake. The planks overlap with this dinghy. I'm not overly happy with my results so far but I will continue the build and see how it turns out.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a slow process and I'm not sure if I am entirely happy with this build but I will keep going and keep posting pictures of clamps. LOL. Here's the instalment from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 17, 2017)

The contrasting wood for the gunnels is a nice touch. I would have used more clamps though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 17, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> The contrasting wood for the gunnels is a nice touch. I would have used more clamps though.



I would have used more clamps as well but I couldn't fit them in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 23, 2017)

How's the build going you ask?........Well, it's going.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 24, 2017)

Kewl beans!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 24, 2017)

Not very much to report today. While I was in the shop for the entire day, I had several projects on the go plus I was on call so my work phone kept ringing and interrupting me from my wood work. Anyway, here's what I got done today.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2017)

Another tedious day of custom fitting and waiting forever for glue to dry. Not much to show, but I'll show what there is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 2, 2018)

looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2018)

The waiting time on this build is excruciating and I only got one piece glued on today. At least I'm nearing the end of this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 8, 2018)

Very cool! Now I wanna make one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2018)

Didn't get much done on it today but I'm not in a rush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2018)

Actually had a little bit of time to work on the dinghy today. This one is almost finished. Just a few more small things to add and it's all done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Now if you just had a trailer to haul the dingy on, you could hook it behind the Jeep!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks good Ken. When's the christening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 21, 2018)

I can smell the sawdust burnin all the way from Canada... He's at the computer drawing up trailer models already!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Ken. When's the christening?



Smash one of those little airplane bottles over the bow?

Another cool build, Ken!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Smash one of those little airplane bottles over the bow?
> 
> Another cool build, Ken!




Thanks. Almost done.


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Ken. When's the christening?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

